# Australian action plan drawn up to meet challenges of changing world



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is at a crossroads and needs a comprehensive road map to deliver good jobs, teachers and schools, quality health services and better roads and railways, it is claimed. According to the Business Council of Australia's Economic Action Plan for Enduring Prosperity well managed growth is essential over the next decade. The plan, which has [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian action plan drawn up to meet challenges of changing world...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

